# Anyone used the bungee training aid?



## chapper (26 April 2013)

Hi just wanting feedback on the bungee training aid, any good? Was looking at a harbridge but the bungees cheaper lol


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 April 2013)

Yes i have one  I use it  from time to time when horse not behaving

 I like it and find it effective


----------



## Goldenstar (26 April 2013)

Yes I use them at times .
I lunge in them and sometimes use them for riding .
They are good value and useful to have in the tack room.


----------



## Rebels (26 April 2013)

I use them as part of a large range of lunge equipment and find them very useful. Its the only thing one will settle in having taken exception to everything else, she has less to fight with and more freedom so works sweetly.


----------



## pony&cow (26 April 2013)

i find it great for getting my  horse to work long and low, i clip it between her legs on the girth D ring.


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (26 April 2013)

I love mine. Can clip to the girth between the legs on on the girth buckles (i prefer that way)


----------



## Patterdale (26 April 2013)

I hate them. 
They teach horses to lean, you can't 'give' with them and I think it's lazy schooling. But each to their own


----------



## ellie11987 (26 April 2013)

Patterdale said:



			I hate them. 
They teach horses to lean, you can't 'give' with them and I think it's lazy schooling. But each to their own
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## Goldenstar (26 April 2013)

Then can only lean if they are too tight they also don't really lean they fix which is not the same thing they should be loose with no pressure unless the horse raises its head.
In a perfect world no horse would need to be ridden in one but it has helped me with a couple of reschooling projects.


----------



## Rebels (26 April 2013)

Agree with Goldenstar, the two i use it have sacroiliac issues and the bungee works best on them. They move forwards freely and i ensure they track up plus it doesn't have to fixed between the forelegs, it can go higher.


----------



## chapper (26 April 2013)

Thanks guys, it's for lunging as my boy just goes round with head in the air!lol! He hates side reins so was looking for something little softer just to help encourage him to work in some sort of outline


----------



## Kadastorm (26 April 2013)

I find them useful for my pony who can school nicely but he can also be an argumentative ******. he was out of work for a bit and came back in being argumentative, now i use it every now and again to get him to accept a contact and work into it. 

It has its uses but shouldnt be used constantly.


----------



## Orchardbeck (27 April 2013)

I have one and used it a couple of times but my horse didn't seem to like it at the time. I'd quite like to try it again, but the toggle adjuster seems to have got stuck right at the end and I can't push the loop back through! I guess they aren't that expensive, its just annoying to have to buy another one. Unless anyone has any ideas of how to work it back through...


----------



## Goldenstar (27 April 2013)

Orchardbeck said:



			I have one and used it a couple of times but my horse didn't seem to like it at the time. I'd quite like to try it again, but the toggle adjuster seems to have got stuck right at the end and I can't push the loop back through! I guess they aren't that expensive, its just annoying to have to buy another one. Unless anyone has any ideas of how to work it back through...
		
Click to expand...

Get a fine screwdriver and work it through then pull on it.


----------



## dark_prince (27 April 2013)

Patterdale said:



			I hate them. 
They teach horses to lean, you can't 'give' with them and I think it's lazy schooling. But each to their own
		
Click to expand...

Agree. I know someone that uses it and her horse ridiculously over bends to get away from it.


----------



## Oscar (27 April 2013)

Like any gadget, they have their place and are as good or as bad as the person who fits it. Used correctly it can encourage a soft outline.


----------

